# School is finalised, Need your help to advise on housing nearby to school



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Dear All,
My kid will be joining Wellington International School, Al Sufouh from this year September in Primary 3. My office location is in Al Safa Street at 1st Interchange, Shaikh Zayed Road. I am looking for a 2-3 bedroom apartment nearby to the school within a budget of 120k-150k AED per year. My first priority is to stay as close as possible to the school and if that is in the direction towards my office, that will be added bonus. Can you please put your thoughts and help me choose the right area to stay.
P.S.: I have two kids aged 6 years and 3 years hence a park and swimming pool within the community will be good if not necessary.

best regards,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are actually a few apartment blocks in Al Sufouh behind Wellington school that are easily in your price range. Most have pools. No park nearby though.

I believe 1st interchange is what we know as Defence Roundabout.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try living in the Tecom area. It is not very far from Wellington International. Alternatively, the Greens neighbourhood is also very nice and has a lot of amenities for children. Your kids will need to take the bus to school however as this is on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road. Greens is on the right side of the highway for you though. You should be able to find a decent 2-3 bedroom apartment with your budget in these areas.
All the best!


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you Elphaba and Pamela. Request others to give their inputs as well. Will keep the forum informed about my final decision. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks Pamela*



pamela0810 said:


> You could try living in the Tecom area. It is not very far from Wellington International. Alternatively, the Greens neighbourhood is also very nice and has a lot of amenities for children. Your kids will need to take the bus to school however as this is on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road. Greens is on the right side of the highway for you though. You should be able to find a decent 2-3 bedroom apartment with your budget in these areas.
> All the best!


Pamela,
Does the apartments in Tecom area have parks and pool within the community? How far is the supermarket for the basic groceries etc. 

Green community seems to be good as well though bit far compared to Tecom area. However if we are going for transport for my kid then we can opt for Green community.

Sorry to bother you as i was told that it will take months to get a driving licence in Dubai and a supermarket nearby will certainly help us in the initial days.

regards,


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank you Elphaba*



Elphaba said:


> There are actually a few apartment blocks in Al Sufouh behind Wellington school that are easily in your price range. Most have pools. No park nearby though.
> 
> I believe 1st interchange is what we know as Defence Roundabout.
> 
> -


Thank you Elphaba for your prompt feedback. I am not sure about the name of 1st interchange as Defence Round about however the office is close to Al Khazzan Park.

regards,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

manfromkl said:


> Pamela,
> Does the apartments in Tecom area have parks and pool within the community? How far is the supermarket for the basic groceries etc.
> 
> Green community seems to be good as well though bit far compared to Tecom area. However if we are going for transport for my kid then we can opt for Green community.
> ...


Most of the new apartment buildings in the Barsha area have pools, gyms, etc. You will not find a park in the Tecom area buildings for the children but some of the buildings also have indoor play areas for the kids, which is very important keeping in mind the summer heat!
Green Community is different from The Greens. The Green Community is far away from Wellington International, so would not recommend that area although it is a lovely neighbourhood. 
There are supermarkets in the The Greens area as well as the Tecom Area.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Most of the new apartment buildings in the Barsha area have pools, gyms, etc. You will not find a park in the Tecom area buildings for the children but some of the buildings also have indoor play areas for the kids, which is very important keeping in mind the summer heat!
> Green Community is different from The Greens. The Green Community is far away from Wellington International, so would not recommend that area although it is a lovely neighbourhood.
> There are supermarkets in the The Greens area as well as the Tecom Area.


Ok, as i understand The Greens is different from Green Community. So where is " The Greens"? Is it close to Wellington International School? FYI, I am trying to find housing using dubizzle.

regards,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, like I mentioned before, The Greens is on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road but not too far from Wellington International. You children will need to take the school bus but it's only about 10 minutes away. There are nice parks, pools, etc in this neighbourhood. Also, lots of restaurants and supermarket too. It's a nice neighbourhood for families.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

manfromkl said:


> Thank you Elphaba for your prompt feedback. I am not sure about the name of 1st interchange as Defence Round about however the office is close to Al Khazzan Park.
> 
> regards,


No one calls it 1st interchange, so you are best to refer to it as Defence Roundabout. You'll find that known names are not always what the maps say...

Never heard of Al Khazzan Park. Looked it up and seems to be off Al Safa Road which goes from SZR to Al Wasl Road. 

I assume you have not been to Dubai? I strongly recommend that you do not comit to renting anywhere until you have been here a couple of weeks and have checked it out properly.

The Greens (totally different to Green Comunity) is popular and not far. TECOM is still being developed and not really an area for walking around, although nor is most of Dubai.

-


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No one calls it 1st interchange, so you are best to refer to it as Defence Roundabout. You'll find that known names are not always what the maps say...
> 
> Never heard of Al Khazzan Park. Looked it up and seems to be off Al Safa Road which goes from SZR to Al Wasl Road.
> 
> ...


You are right, I am NEW to Dubai. Just came once in February for the personal interview and Medical. I will finalize the house only after my arrival and stay for a couple of weeks in Dubai. However, this exercise is to have an idea as where to stay.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Greens is a very good area to stay in if you have a family but want to live in an apartment. Tecom and Al Barsha are still being built and I would not recommend them for a family. For your budget (120-150) you will find a top end 3 bedroom with a good view in Greens. Greens also happens to have good pools and kids play areas in each building cluster and some parks as well
(I just moved to the Greens from Al Barsha)
The commute to 1st interchange (I have been in dubai for a year and my colleagues and I always call it 1st interchange) should be about 15 mins from Greens. 
Alternatively, if you are looking to stay in the older side of Dubai, I would recommend the Oud Metha area (couple of buildings called Al Nasr something something). The contact is through Rocky Real Estate (google them). The buildings are very good, and you have the India club at the back.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Greens is a very good area to stay in if you have a family but want to live in an apartment. Tecom and Al Barsha are still being built and I would not recommend them for a family. For your budget (120-150) you will find a top end 3 bedroom with a good view in Greens. Greens also happens to have good pools and kids play areas in each building cluster and some parks as well
> (I just moved to the Greens from Al Barsha)
> The commute to 1st interchange (I have been in dubai for a year and my colleagues and I always call it 1st interchange) should be about 15 mins from Greens.
> Alternatively, if you are looking to stay in the older side of Dubai, I would recommend the Oud Metha area (couple of buildings called Al Nasr something something). The contact is through Rocky Real Estate (google them). The buildings are very good, and you have the India club at the back.


Thank you very much rsinner. Your input is very valuable. I will try to get a good apartment in "the greens".

regards,


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No one calls it 1st interchange, so you are best to refer to it as Defence Roundabout. You'll find that known names are not always what the maps say...
> *
> Never heard of Al Khazzan Park. Looked it up and seems to be off Al Safa Road which goes from SZR to Al Wasl Road. *
> 
> ...


Dubai Petroleum I'm guessing.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Thank you very much rsinner. Your input is very valuable. I will try to get a good apartment in "the greens".
> 
> regards,


Do check out the Burj Downtown area as well - it will be a slightly longer bus ride for your kids though but would not take that long either.
Not sure if it has parks or not, but its a good residential area esp. the Old Town apartments (Reehan, etc.) - check on Dubizzle. Again, it would fit your budget as well


----------

